# No Spark '99 Johnson 70HP 3cyl



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been having intermitting problems with my power pack but tapping it made it start. Last weekend tapping didn't work. I bought a brand new OEM powerpack and installed it today but still have no spark. Any ideas please? Is there any interlocks that will allow it to turn over without starting?


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

Make absoluteley sure you got all the wires back on the powerpack correctly. If so, then disconnect the black with yellow trace wire from the pwrpk. Now try it & let us know, so we can give you further advice.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. This power pack has 3 orange wires that go to the coils, three harness type bundles with keyed plugs, and one black ground wire with no yellow trace. There is no black wires with a yellow trace in any of the bundles. As soon as the sun comes up I'll check to see if one of the plugs attach to something that goes to a terminal strip with a black w/yellow. 
LOL this outboard came with a shop manual but it didn't include this model so I chunked it. What I'd really like to know is what I'm supposed to read on that terminal strip. I've got a multimeter but no schematic.
Since it last ran, I installed a stereo system, replaced all of the nav light wiring, replaced the fuel tank sensor, and wires to it. All of that works fine but now the motor won't fire. I haven't messed with any of the wiring from the controls to the engine.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Tried to post a table and cant delete it


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are the readings to ground on my terminal strip


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I am tempted to try floating the grey wire to see if that is the problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm, Ican tell you that the terminal strip you listed, has nothing to do with the ignition system. Are you sure there is no blk w/yellow? The gry is the tach send, you can disconnect it from term strip & try it.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

My oppologies. Yes there is a black wire w/yellow trace. I pulled the pin from the plug and still no spark?


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have a Direct voltage averaging meter? next step is to see if you ur stator & pulse coils are working. They can be ohmed but DVA testing is alot more accurate.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

gotta go to the MX track, will check back later this afternoon.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I was able to borrow a CDI electronics manual from Lou's Marine. The next step says to disconnect the yellow wires from the rectifier and retest. If the rectifier is the thingy with heat fins I disconnected the yellow wires and still had no spark. It says if I did have spark the rectifier is bad.

The next step is to check the cranking RPM I feel like this is ok as it turns just as it always has.

The next steps DVA readings and Resistance testing but I'm not sure which components. 

Thanks for the input and I'll continue to dig.

Mark
850 293 1235


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

The book lists some resistance measurements and DVA readings. I have a true RMS meter but not DVA. I disconnected the plugs and and measured towards the Engine (Stator and Timer) and towards the power pack. Here are the results. What do they mean?


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

When testing ,you are only concerned with the the readings towards the engine. double check your readings.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

OK I retested the resistance on the white to purple, blue, and green towards the engine. I guess there is a diode in the circuit but the measurements were in the 13-15 Mega ohm range in one direction and with the meter leads swapped they read wide open. The BRN to BRN/YEL still reads 790. Should I try pulling the flywheel and see if there is anything obviously amiss to the untrained eye?

The problem is I'm going out of town in the morning and won't be back until sometime the following week. I'd gladly pay someone to troubleshoot or repair it while I'm gone. I'd at least like to get the needed parts ordered so I can install them when I get back.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah ,considering the price of stators & timerbases, it would be in your best intrest to have a qualified tech look at it at this point. You gave one hell of a shot, sorry it hasnt worked out. Since lou"s was nice enough to give that CDI troubleshooting guide, It would make since to give Gary the first shot at it, If he even takes in OMC. Good Luck!


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for your help outbrdwrench. I know one of the mechanics there at Lou's and he's been helpful too. He's just swamped right now. I am pretty confident the problem is in the timerbase due to the open circuit readings. Any idea how much I can expect to pay for those?


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

From my expierences, those rarely fail. I would have to call & price it. Good Luck to you.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone make house calls? I'd really like to get the needed parts on order if nothing else. I can have a friend meet at my boat in the front yard or my wife can meet there. Thanks in advance.
Mark Crane
850 293-1235


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry Birdsnest, But my schedule prevents me from coming to help you in Gulf Breeze. I'm surprised that someone you does mobile service, hasn't picked up on this one. Good luck dude.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

It's running now. No idea what fixed it.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

birdsnest said:


> It's running now. No idea what fixed it.


isnt it crazy! be sure & wiggle the timmer base harness, stator harness, etc. , maybe tap on the pwr pk, etc.. although we would like to believe in majic, it never fixes boats. you MUST have had a connection issue & possibly still do, either in the ignition wiring or its connectors. (check them closely) or internal to a component.the issue may never surface again, . but at least check it out . to verify this, try that old pwr pk again if it works, then your issue all along was an intermittent connection. let us know.


----------

